# Enclavar y desenclavar rele con pulsos



## fernandocepin (Feb 28, 2010)

Necesito saber como puedo enclavar y desenclavar reles solo con pulsos, osea, cuando energice el rele abra y cuando suelte y vuelva a energizar cierre. Esto es que cambie de estado de la bobina solo con pulsos, no importa si tengo que utilizar dos reles. Ademas quiero saber si existe en el mercado algun dispositivo que haga la misma funcion (cierre y abra circuito con pulsos), Gracias.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 28, 2010)

existen algunos circuitos(yo los he visto de velleman) que cuando lo das un pulso o una señal muy corta se abre y cuando le das otro se cierra, tambien podrias con un ciercuito que montes, ahora te busco uno


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 28, 2010)

eso es muy muy interesante, pero se necesitan dos relés.
tengo la info, ahora la busco y te la paso.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Existen relees con memoria que mantienen el último estado que se le aplico, NA o NC. para cambiarlo de estado, le mandas un pulso de tensión pero con polaridad opuesta a la anterior, por ejemplo si le mandas +- se activa y queda en ese estado, y si le mandas -+ se desactiva y queda en ese otro estado.
Otra opción es un Flip-Flop divisor por 2.
Y por último aquí tienes algunas otra opción.
Ver el archivo adjunto 5720


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 28, 2010)

aqui lo tienes, lo que buscas está en la página 9:

http://www.retards.org/library/technology/electronics/relay-counter.pdf

que lo disfrutes!

saludos


----------



## fernandocepin (Feb 28, 2010)

No, no puedo utilizar componentes electronicos (como compuertas logicas), necesito hacerlo con relays de 110v o algun dispositivo en el mercado que haga esa funcion, ojo 110v.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

y si usas optoacopladores y tiristores?, ademas tambien un triac para hacer el efecto del rele, eso seria lo que yo te recomendaria no se, ademas es mas seguro que el rele, ya que el rele se queda pegado mientras que el optoacoplador como mcuho se te quema y se reemplaza desde el zocalo, tambien soporta mas frecuencias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2010)

A ver... lee el mensaje anterior...

"como MUCHO se te quema y se reemplaza desde el zocalo, tambien soporta mas frecuencias"
Y que gracia tiene hacer un circuito para quemar componentes? yo haria un probador de fusibles de filamento de ultima  y eso de que soporta mas frecuencias que significa?


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

Osea a lo maximo se te quema, no quiere decir que se vallan a quemar si o si, hace 2 años hice un tablero para una prensa de 150tns que en lugar de reles usaba optoacopladores ya que necesitaba usar 20htz para un golpe rapido y los reles se quedan pegados.Ademas son faciles de reemplazar desde el zocalo, los reles hay que dessoldarlos y te volves maricon. y lo de las frecuencias significa que tienen una frecuencia máxima de 100KHz, y los reles a 50htz deben explotar mas o menos jajajajaja. a eso referia


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 1, 2010)

> hay que dessoldarlos y te volves maricon


 
 

hola hola hola


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

ajjajajaja quien trato de dessoldar un rele antes? jajajaja, y mas si no tenes des soldador, y mas si es con nc y na jajajaj, creeme que te volves maricon de enserio, excepto que te compres los que vienen en cartucho para 24v a 800v que son esos que salen como 30ar$s c/u


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2010)

Mhhhh...

Yo he desoldado muchos relés. ¿Será por eso que me gusta usar un tutú rosa? 

Fuera de broma, no es mucho trabajo que digamos sacarlos. Un chupador de estaño común y corriente y salen sin problemas. Un poco de malla desoldadora quizá... Pero no es imprescindible.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Eso que planteas es un telerruptor. Se utilizan en iluminación cuando la carga a maniobrar es muy grande. Se maniobran con un pulsador y suelen venir preparados para instalarse en cuadros (obviamnete a 220 o 110V)

http://www.google.es/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=0&oq=telerrup&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADSA_esES359ES359&q=telerruptor

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 1, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> ajjajajaja quien trato de dessoldar un rele antes? jajajaja, y mas si no tenes des soldador, y mas si es con nc y na jajajaj, creeme que te volves maricon de enserio, excepto que te compres los que vienen en cartucho para 24v a 800v que son esos que salen como 30ar$s c/u


 
el problema viene cuando lo sacas de una placa comercial llena de puntos y no sabes cuales le pertenecen a el (no sabes que contactos lleva) y lo peor de todo es que si lo haces rapido y mal acabaras quedandote sin alguna patilla, que curiosamente, inhabilitará totalmente ese relé 

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 1, 2010)

no se de que hablan, pero yo reles no des-sueldo.

si no funcionan los tiro al piso y los aplasto con mi bota, luego me voy a tomar una cerveza y eructar.

y que el dueño de la fabrica compre una placa nueva, me llama y se la voy a cambiar.

pts................


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no se de que hablan, pero yo reles no des-sueldo.
> 
> si no funcionan los tiro al piso y los aplasto con mi bota, l*uego me voy a tomar una cerveza y eructar.*
> 
> ...


Yo hago lo mismo pero sin relee, sin bota y sin fábrica, además no cambio nada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no se de que hablan, pero yo reles no des-sueldo.
> 
> si no funcionan los tiro al piso y los aplasto con mi bota, luego me voy a tomar una cerveza y eructar.
> 
> ...


 
pide que te paguen`por horas


----------



## electronicoco (Ago 3, 2011)

man si quieres que se quede grabado con un pulso por q*UE* no usas un latch con uno memoriza Q y con el otro pulsador lo reset-eas podrias usar dos compuertas nand para elavorarlo...


----------

